# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Koha e pritjs per bashkimin e cifteve

## Brunilda.D

Peshendetje anetare,
po shkruaj per te gjitha ata qe si une jane ne pritje te vizes per tu bashkuar me tim shoq i cili jeton ne toronto.
Aktualisht jetoj ne itali  me dok te rregullta ku kam mbaruar dhe shkollen e larte ne Bologna.
Kam rreth nje vit qe kam bere kerkesen per bashkim familje me tim shoq, por koha e pritjes po shkon shum gjate,
Nga shteti kanadez kam degjuar e lexuar qe bashkimi i cifteve sa me shpejt eshte prioriteti i emigracionit kanadez, por mua nuk me duket keshtu. Ose me mire per ne shqiptaret nuk eshte keshtu.
Nje vajze marokine qe jetonte ne It , i hodhi per nje here me mua dok dhe i mori per 6 muaj, nje djale italian per 3 muaj. Pse ne shqiptarve na zvarrisin kaq shume???
Ndonese dikush eshte ne situaten time , le te me shkruaj qe ne ndajme kete pritje bashke....
Isha ne Rome para 3 muajsh por nuk me dhane asnje informacion. Duhet te presesh...kjo ishte pergjigja.

Mund te me shkruajne dhe ata qe kane kaluar situaten time,. sa kohe kan pritur, a kane bere intervista.
Ju falenderoj
Bruna
Rimini

----------


## landleli

Pershendetje Brunilda,

Koha e pritjes, per fat te keq, nuk eshte e percaktuar por varet nga vellimi i punes dhe kerkesat qe ka cdo ambasade kanadeze dhe sa mund te perballoje ministria e emigracionit kanadez.

Eshte folur disa here ketu ne kanada se listat e atyre qe presin jashte kufijve per tu bashkuar me familjet e tyre, qe duan te hyjne si emigrante permanente, si studente etj. jane shume te gjata e jane grumbulluar per shkak te pamundesise per ti zgjidhur qysh nga vitet e kaluara. Edhe nese pyet ambasaden apo zyra te tjera te emigracionit ata zakonisht nuk kthejne pergjigje sepse nuk e dine as vete sa do te zgjse ekzaktesisht nje proces i caktuar emigrimi.

Une te ftoj qe te besh durim e te vazhdosh te punosh deri ne diten e fundit atje ku je. Per te marre vizen si "permanent resident" procedura e regullt me zgjati dy vjet e gjysem e nuk e duroja dot ate ndjesine e te qenit as andej e as ketej, nje pritje e perjetshme.

Urime e durim!

----------


## Darius

> Peshendetje anetare,
> po shkruaj per te gjitha ata qe si une jane ne pritje te vizes per tu bashkuar me tim shoq i cili jeton ne toronto.
> Aktualisht jetoj ne itali  me dok te rregullta ku kam mbaruar dhe shkollen e larte ne Bologna.
> Kam rreth nje vit qe kam bere kerkesen per bashkim familje me tim shoq, por koha e pritjes po shkon shum gjate,
> Nga shteti kanadez kam degjuar e lexuar qe bashkimi i cifteve sa me shpejt eshte prioriteti i emigracionit kanadez, por mua nuk me duket keshtu. Ose me mire per ne shqiptaret nuk eshte keshtu.
> Nje vajze marokine qe jetonte ne It , i hodhi per nje here me mua dok dhe i mori per 6 muaj, nje djale italian per 3 muaj. Pse ne shqiptarve na zvarrisin kaq shume???
> Ndonese dikush eshte ne situaten time , le te me shkruaj qe ne ndajme kete pritje bashke....
> Isha ne Rome para 3 muajsh por nuk me dhane asnje informacion. Duhet te presesh...kjo ishte pergjigja.
> 
> ...


Brunilda bashkimi familjar (martese) trajtohet me shume prioritet ne krahasim me disa vite me pare. Normalisht me martese dokumentat e bashkimit behen shume me shpejte se te tjerat. Kam miq te mijte qe kane marre grate brenda 5-6 muajve sic kam dhe te tjere qe kane pothuajse 1 vit dhe ende nuk kane marre pergjigje. Nuk ka asnje trajtim te nenes apo te njerkes ndaj shqiptareve por eshte thjesht ngarkesa e madhe qe ka emigracioni dhe stafi i pamjaftueshem per te perballuar gjithe aplikimet. Jane grumbulluar shume te tilla nga vitet e kaluara dhe mesa duket kjo ka shtuar dhe afatin kohor. Une do te keshilloja nje tjeter rruge te cilen e di mire qe ka funksionuar. Duke qene se je ne proces te bashkimit familjar dhe me afatin qe ke normalisht qe dokumentat e tua kane mbaruar pune ne emigracionin ketu ne Alberta dhe jane duke u procesuar (ka shume mundesi ne Sydney, Nova Scotia) ti ke shume mundesi qe te marresh nje vize si vizitore dhe ta presesh ketu bashkimin familjar. Kjo do shkurtonte jo vetem kohen tende por dhe te emigracionit pasi nuk do kishte nevoje te niste aplikimin tend ne Rome (nqs nuk e kane nisur akoma) dhe mund ta mbaronte praktiken direkt ketu. Shikoje njehere si mundesi pasi sic te thashe kam te miq e te njohur qe kane ndjekur kete rruge dhe kane mbaruar pune shume here me shpejt.

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Brunilda.D

Pershendetje Darius,
per fat te keq apo te mire dok kane ardhur ne Rome qe me 18 jan 08. Di qe jan aprovuar ne Otawa tek emigracioni. kam bere kerkesen per ne Toronto per pemanent residente.
Per arsyen apo mundesine e nje vize turistike  qe me the te bej di qe eshte e pamundur sepse ciftet nuk u japin vize turistike kur jane ne proces. Vetem prinderve. Ndoshta mund te bej kerkese per vize turistike ne ne province tjere ne quebec apo alberta dhe ndoshta ma japin. Kete nuk e di. Por duhet te kaloj gjithm nga amb ketu ne rome dhe kam frike se mos me prishin pune per bashkim fam.   Faleminderit per kurajon qe me jepni. eshte vertete e veshtire pritja. Ndonjehere ndjehem me fat qe jam ne Itali dhe e kam diten te mbushur me shume aktivietete, kur mendoj per ata vajza si une qe jane ne shqiperi pa pune e qe presin nga dy vjet. Eshte cmenduri,     Po i mendoje te gjitha zgjedhjet. Nuk e di ............ Gjthe te mirat cuna.

----------


## s-o-n-i

Rastesisht sot po lexoja rreth bashkimit familjar per ne kanada,mqs edhe une vete pres te nisem per ne kanada pas nja 2 javesh dhe dokumentat me dolen me bashkim familjar se im shoq jeton ne toronto prej vitesh.Me habiti fakti kur lexova qe kishe me shume se 1 vit qe prisje per te arritur ne kanada dhe sinqerisht me erdhi shume keq sepse e kam kaluar vete nje gje te tille dhe e di sec cfare ndjen ne ate momente edhe pse mua mu vonuan thjesht 2 muaj dmth me 24 shtator te ketij viti i ka futur dokumentat e mija ne kanada im shoq dhe me para se 2 ditesh kam postuar pashaporten per te marre vizen.Mund te jap nje mendim nqf me lejohet ose me saket dua te bej nje pyetje.Je e sigurt qe yt shoq atje ne kanada i ka punet shume ne rregull dmth me ligjin apo me cdo gje tjeter?Plus qe do te thoja edhe dicka tjeter ti mqs ke dokumenta per te qendruar ne itali mund te marre vize turistike dhe mund te presesh atje aprovimin per bashkim familjar...Me siguri ne dosjen tende te dokumentave ka parregullsi apo mungesa letrash qe po ti vonojne kaq shume,se edhe nuses vllait tim 2 muaj u vonuan dokumentat se edhe ajo atje jeton dhe nuk kuptoj se pse ty po ti vononje kaq shume...Interesohu edhe nje here rreth dosjes tende nqf ke mangesira po per kete gje duhet te punesoje nje avokat qe merret me emigracionin atje ne kanada dhe te interesohet ai ne lidhje me kte gje.flm sonila

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

*Ah,te gjith nje hall paskemi o Bruni!

Uroje te bashkohesh sa me shpejt me njeriun e zemres tende.

Te pershendes!

*

----------


## prishtinase

_KERKON  SHUM KOH DHE ESHT MJAFT  MONOTONE keshtuqe vajza martohuni   ku skaloni kufij  t_

----------


## Brunilda.D

Pershendetje Sony.
Urime per vizen. Vertete qe e paske marre ne kohe rekord. Ne lidhje me pyetjen qe me bere, im shoq eshte ne rregull me ligjin, vetem se me pare ka pasur nje martese tjeter me nje nenshtetase kanadeze, tashme i divorcuar prej kohesh. 
Ndoshta kjo gje e shtyn kaq shume vendimin. Ne i kemi dokumentuar imigracionit kanadez lidhjen tone, dhe ne Caips Code ata kishin shkruar qe cifti na ka dokumentuar shume mire dhe qarte lidhjen me bileta avioni, foto, mail, letra, dhurata, dvd, ecc.  Ajo qe me shqeteson me shume eshte se ne caips code e kishin lene per ne 2010 per ta rishikuar ceshtjen, dhe besoj qe nuk eshte normale qe nje cift te prese kaq gjate. Per vize turistik nuk mund te aplikoj nderkohe qe po pres vizen per bashkim familje, sepse immigracioni kanadez nuk e lejon. Kjo gje po krijon vertete shqetsim ne lidhjen tone. Sepse eshte vertete veshtire nje nje cift te rrije larg per kaq kohe sa mendojne ata.  Me pak fjale te te bejne ata qe te ndahesh...dhe jo me sic thojne qe kan prioritet bashkimin e cifteve. Ne kete pike me duhet te marrim nje avokat .....se perndryshe e shikoje te veshtire.  gjithe te mirat Bruna

----------


## s-o-n-i

nje miku jone e ka kaluar nje gje te tille,dmth ka qene i martuar me shtetase kanadeze dhe eshte divorcuar dhe me pas rimartuar me nje shqiptare,dokumentas e saj i jane vonuar me shume se 1 e gjysem dhe ka kaluar nje varg problemesh me lidhje me martesen per shkak te largesis.Mendo te lidheni me nje avokat po do doja te shtoja edhe dicka tjeter,burri juaj duhet te interesohet edhe me shume dmth duhet te jete ai qe ta marri avokatin dhe jo ju sepse mesa shikoj problemin e kane te ai edhe pse me vjen keq te them dicka te tille po nje djale shqiptar qe i ka fituar dokumentat dmth lejen e qendrimit atje ne kanada ne baze te nje martese me kanadeze eshte shume e veshtir te aprovohen dokumentat e tua nga ambasada kanadese ne rome.Edhe dicka tjeter nuk e di kush ta ka dhene informacionin qe nuk mund te marre vize turistike,po te keqinformuar sinqerisht,,,se edhe une nqf nuk do me dilnin dokumentat deri ne krishlindje do te beja vize turistike dhe per kte gje im shoq ka qene lidhur me nje avokat qe e di qe eshte me origjin nga kosova eshte mik familjar i joni dhe do te mundohem me shpirt qe brenda dites te flas me tim shoq ta pyes edhe nje here ne lidhje me kte dhe do te kthej pergjigje.Mbase mund tju gjej edhe nr e atij avokatit se e di qe zyren e ka ne toronto dhe me kte rast mund te iki burri juaj dhe te flasi vete me te...Ti mos u merzit koha kalon shpejt me shpejt sec duket,edhe pse mua 2 muaj me jane dukur 2 shekuj,te puc,edhe dicka tjeter me shume interesim me shume vullnet nga yt shoq atje ne kanada dhe do ta shikoni qe do rregullohet cdo gje,duhet ti marri ne tel vete ambaden duhet ti shkruaj email ose faks dhe do ta shikoni qe dicka do behet

----------


## Brunilda.D

Faleminderit Sony,
faktikishtisht im shoq po interesohet shume me ata te imigracionit. Gati cdo muaj i nis imaile ku ata i pergjigjen gjithmon njesoje, NUK KEMI MARRE AKOMA VENDIM. Dje ishte ne nje deputete te lagjes se ndoshta mos nderhynte dhe ajo me ata te imigracionit se me sa kuptova ne caisp vendimit merret ne kanada dhe me pas i trasferohet Romes per te leshuar vizen. E vertete qe une nuk mund te bej gje ketu. Do me beje nje nder nqs do interesoheshe per ceshtjen e vizes turistike, dhe po me le nje kontakt me ate av.kosovar. Une ketu jam me pune te mire ne Itali, dhe e kam kontraten per 4 vjet. Nga ana finaciare nuk kam probleme, keshtu qe nje vize turistike mund te me leshohet por ata e din mire qe une po pres vizen per bashk familje dhe ndishta sma japin per kete. gjithsesi interesohu nje here.
Faleminderit per mbeshtetjen.

----------


## Brunilda.D

Sony po dhe ti nga DR je? Dhe une andej jam...... :buzeqeshje: 
Arrite te pyesesh burrin tend per ate infon e mesiperme?
Flm Bruna

----------


## Brunilda.D

> *Ah,te gjith nje hall paskemi o Bruni!
> 
> Uroje te bashkohesh sa me shpejt me njeriun e zemres tende.
> 
> Te pershendes!
> 
> *


Pershendetje Dj Gabriel,
me ke shkruar qe dhe ti te njejtin problem ke? Me kete do te thuash qe pak a shume je ne situaten time qe po pret vizen, apo je ne Canada dhe ja ke bere nuses dhe nuk po i dalin?
Sa kohe ke qe pret?


Gjithe te mirat 
Bruna

----------


## Permeti

Pershendetje !!!
 Mund te me ndimoni te me thoni sa koh zgjat viza nga dita qe ben kerkes per bashkim familjar per ne Kanada 
Ju faleminderit

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Pershendetje Permeti , 
Kohezgjatja varet ne disa faktore, ndonse ne pergjithesi spas aplikimeve rutine zgjat rreth 18 muaj per nje cift . Nese ti flet per bashkim familjar te nje tjeter kategorie , dmth prind me femijen ose anasjelltash , mund te te sorollasin njecike me shume . Gjithsesi futu ne website-in e Immigration Canada dhe shiko ne Application Processing Time. adresa : www.cic.gc.ca . 

p.s. duhet te dish qe cdo dosje eshte ndryshe dhe merr kohe te ndryshme per t'u procesuar.  sa me e thjeshte te jete, aq me mire eshte  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Permeti (09-01-2014)

----------


## Permeti

Sa shume koh ..edhe kur ke fakte te bindeshme qe eshte nje martes serioze ,dhe jo thjesht per dokumentA ? 
Se kam 2 vjet  qe njifem dhe kam ber poshimet e dynjas me te dhe me familjen time dhe te asaj dhe mund tua verifikoj..
Pse te bej nje femij e japin me shpejte???
Ka mdryshim ne qofet se è bej kerkesen ne nje  ambasad tjeter ? 
Se kam degjuar qe  kan vonesa te ndryshme....
Shume faleminderit dhe ju kerkoj ndjes po ju besdisa paterjote

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

pa merak per bezdisjen , Permeti, qellimi kryesor i forumit eshte te ndihmojme njeri tjetrin me njohurite dhe eksperiencat qe kemi ne fusha te cilat kerkohet ndihma. 

Ne lidhje me martesen dhe bashkimin e ciftit me qendrim ne Kanada: 

Gjithcka qe dokumentohet eshte nje plotesim me shume. Fjalet dhe pushimet e kaluara fatkeqesisht nuk te ndikojne ne mbushjen e formulareve. Ti mund te kesh disa foto per te mbeshtetur faktin qe ju keni qene bashke, por ne syte e agjentit te emigracionit i cili do te kapi dhe shtjelloje dosjen tuaj shikohen vetem dokumenta. S'ka te beje sa kohe keni martuar, kohezgjatja e plotesimit te dokumentave te nje dosje rutine (te zakonte) shkon ne 18 muaj.  Nuk dua te te dekurajoj por ka edhe shume te tjere qe presin me vite apo edhe nuk ju eshte aprovuar fare martesa pasi agjenti qe shtjellon dosjen nuk bindet se cifti ka nje martese te mirfillte.  Kujdes kur te plotesosh formularin e aplikimit per bashkim familje. Do te ishte mire ta plotesoje me nje njeri qe  nuk e ka per here te pare te plotesoje dokumenta te tilla. (shume te pafate kane humbur mundesite e nje jete me te mire vetem se kane zgjedhur personin e gabuar per te plotesuar dosjen) . Une personalisht nuk e di se ne cilen ambasade drejtohen cifte per te tilla raste. Besoj se tek konsullata kanadeze ne Shq. dhe ata lidhen me ambasaden me te afert qe eshte ne Itali. Eshte mire qe kur te te marin ne interviste te flasesh sa me pak dhe vetem t'u pergjigjesh pyetjeve qe te bejne pa kaluar ne sqarime qe do te mund te hapnin me shume pyetje per ta (cdo gje shenohet ne dosje dhe ngelet gjithmone aty ) . 

Te uroj fat dhe mbaresi 

Sorkadhja

----------


## Permeti

Po kur te paraqis kerkesen  ka avantazh te them nje kam dhe letra italiane dhe jetoj atje apo eshte mire qe mos ti them? 
 Shume faleminderit je e nderuar 
 Te uroj mbaresi dhe une kudo ne jete
Me resket gramoz

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

O Gramoz, kur te paraqesesh kerkesen, nuk do shkruash hartim dhe te thuash c'te mendosh se eshte me mire. Plotesimi i formularit do te jete i perpikte sipas pyetjeve . Po kurrsesi s'mund te fshehesh nje nenshtetesi tjeter se edhe po e kaperceve me genjeshtra si fillim , do te zene rrugen me vone. Kushedi sa here do e hedhesh firmen per vertetesine e fakteve te paraqitura dhe te atyre qe deklaron. Mos harro qe ka edhe investikime per te cilat Kanadaja i ka shume cilesore  , prandaj ne asnje menyre  s'do te keshilloja te jepje nje deklarate te rreme qofte ne interviste qofte ne plotesim formularesh.

----------

Permeti (10-01-2014)

----------


## Permeti

Pershendetje ! 
Doja tu pyesja edhe per dicka
Po plotesoj formularin per bashkim familjar ,
Dhe do i dergoj me post , eshte me mire ti dergoj edhe provat direkte qe ne fillim apo kur te mi kerkoj emigrazioni ?
Faleminderit

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

> Pershendetje ! 
> Doja tu pyesja edhe per dicka
> Po plotesoj formularin per bashkim familjar ,
> Dhe do i dergoj me post , eshte me mire ti dergoj edhe provat direkte qe ne fillim apo kur te mi kerkoj emigrazioni ?
> Faleminderit


Ben mire qe provat suportuese te lutjes  tende t'i bashkangjisesh dhe t'i fusesh ne zarf, vetem KUJDES: vetem fotokopjet tani per tani, mos dergo origjinalet ,(kije parasysh mos jep kurre dokumenta origjinale pa ju bere fotokopje perpara! ) ato mund t'i prezantosh ne intervisten tende, kur ta kesh takimin. Sa me shume bindje t'u japesh me prova, aq me mire per ty. 

Fotokopjoje edhe formularin e lutjes qe do dergosh dhe mbaje ta kesh per referim me vone, e te dish se c'fare ke plotesuar. Keshtu vepro sa here te kesh dokumenta per te plotesuar ne te ardhmen. Mbaj nje dosje mbi lutjen dhe fut aty cdo gje qe dergon ne plotesim te kerkeses. Do te te hyjne ne pune edhe vite e vite me vone kur te besh lutjen per nenshtetesi pasi te kesh ardhur ne Kanada.

----------

Permeti (25-02-2014)

----------

